# Good Hunting Magazine



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So what is a good hunting magazine to subscribe to? (Please post a link to it)


----------



## bigpapacow (Nov 15, 2007)

Eastmans Hunting or Bowhunting Journal are my favorites. I am subscribed to both. I love that they hunt in the west and have some great info as well as monser picts. I subscribe to both and one of each comes staggered every other month. Also, you score a free DVD or elk call when you sign up and each time you re-subscribe. Can't beat that! Here is a link: http://www.eastmansshop.com/store/subscriptions.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Since regularily frequenting the "Utah Wildlife Network" forum I have cancelled all outdoor magazine subscriptions.

Everthing an outdoor rag has we have it here and more:
Hunting 
Fishing
Those 4-wheel ATV thingies
Expert Commentary
Photos
Dogs
Elitist fly fisherman
Fiction 
Drama
Advertising
Religion
Political Rhetoric
Humor
Entomology
1,264 ways to make duck jerky

Here's da link:
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=7500&p=87768#p87768


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, seriously *Sports Afield *is a good one. Read the most recent issue coming home Sunday, It was good.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Since regularily frequenting the "Utah Wildlife Network" forum I have cancelled all outdoor magazine subscriptions.
> 
> Everthing an outdoor rag has we have it here and more:
> Hunting
> ...


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I have been getting Eastman's and Eastman's Bowhunting Journal for about 3 or 4 years now, I have been pleased with them both. I look forward to getting it the first part of each month, and I usually have the whole thing read/looked at within a day or two.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

My favorite is "American Hunter". You get it free with an NRA membership.


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

The only problem with Xling all the mags is I can't take my computor into the bathroom. :lol:


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

gunplay said:


> The only problem with Xling all the mags is I can't take my computor into the bathroom. :lol:


+1 :mrgreen:


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

My favorite is Gray's Sporting Journal- awesome pictures and the articles are mostly just hunting stories- it doesn't have a lot of "how to" stuff- you have to figure that out from the pictures. Every issue is more like a book of short stories than a magazine. I highly reccommend it.


----------



## uthntr (Feb 19, 2008)

My favorite is Trophy Hunter Magazine. Its mostly all big game and its storys - etc. that mostly happened in Utah and surrounding states. 
http://www.monstermuleys.com/cgi-bin/st ... =aa-magsub


----------

